# Walleye Run 2014



## oopsagain

Started pouring egg sinkers today.http://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1517479_10201176813247234_1219140640_n.jpg

Even got to prove out 5/8ths oz egg mold I made


----------



## Flathead76

You my friend have an early case of winter blues. If you like pouring lead try pouring some trolling sinkers for the run. You can purchase crane swivels through hagens to save money over janns or maumee bait and tackle. You will loose less sinkers if you decide to give it a try. The egg sinkers in a production mold are very fast to pour once you get pouring. Nice sinkers btw.


----------



## PARK92

that was fast lol. its january!!!


----------



## nooffseason

Flathead76 said:


> You my friend have an early case of winter blues. If you like pouring lead try pouring some trolling sinkers for the run. You can purchase crane swivels through hagens to save money over janns or maumee bait and tackle. You will loose less sinkers if you decide to give it a try. The egg sinkers in a production mold are very fast to pour once you get pouring. Nice sinkers btw.



Why will you lose more sinkers with the egg weights than swivel sinkers? Just curious on your philosophy there. I've fished both for years and really prefer the egg sinkers. The only trolling sinkers I use are those that I pull from the river bottom in nasty snags. 

By the way, those are looking good!


----------



## Flathead76

Slimmer profile


----------



## oopsagain

I have read all the arguments on which sinkers are better.. I like fishing the egg sinker best for all the same reasons others like what they like. they work and get stuck no more and no less than trolling sinkers.. I like the direct contact with the jig and no weight to dampen the feel of getting a hit.


----------



## PARK92

Not to mention egg weights are cheaper and you're going to lose weights regardless of anything. Unless you use 40 lb test and rip the rocks off the bottom


----------



## Redhunter1012

oopsagain said:


> I have read all the arguments on which sinkers are better.. I like fishing the egg sinker best for all the same reasons others like what they like. they work and get stuck no more and no less than trolling sinkers.. I like the direct contact with the jig and no weight to dampen the feel of getting a hit.


Hey don, if you need some lead, let me know buddy


----------



## oopsagain

Redhunter1012 said:


> Hey don, if you need some lead, let me know buddy


I know I will need once I get this mould completed... Way to many requests for my supply.. I will have to have replacement lead at least I hope to get some time this week... but that's a hope


----------



## suresnagsalot

so im new to the whole walleye run, I spent the money on great wadders last year but high water during my available free time kept me frome making the trip. ( love the wadders by the way I have them about wore out!) any how I would like to start collecting wat ever tackle I will need. I fish the tusc river from dover to coshocton, and indian lake quite often,( river and lake) I have a decent amount of lead head stuff but iv never really used floaters with egg sinkers. I hate to waste money on dumb stuff, im looking for some insight on the bare bones minimum as far as sinker weight jig grub color. is there some stuff I will need no matter wat or would it be best for me to just go a buy wat ever the bait shop recommends for the water levels at that time? I will only get to go for like two days, but would like to start going every year. thanks alot for any advice!

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers

Hey suresnagsalot where are you from. I live in Montpelier and make it to the river aorund a dz time. I pour my own sinkers and I would be will to give you a few to help you out. As for the floating heads I would recommend the Red and also the Green heads. to start with unless you think you would like some other colors. The sinkers that I pour is the trolling sinkers. Use 12# line on your reel and then then use 8# onto your lure. Then if and when you snag up most of the time you will only lose your lure.


----------



## suresnagsalot

thanks for the tips! im from new phila area ,bout two or more ours frome the river. I have familly near limma kenton area I stay with often.my line of work is tied to the weather so its hard to make plans il just go fhe first chance at good time for river. it would be awesome to go with some one with experience tho. I cant help but think there will be other places were those same tactics will be effective once learned. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Suresnagsalot, I too use minimal tackle during the run. I wasted a lot of energy taking too much with me the first year....lesson learned. If it helps I will be taking a main rod and a back up just in case. I carry red, white, and green floating jig heads. I bought the cabelas walleye jig kit and did great with what came in it. The colors that worked best for me were chart, white, red/white, and Orange of all colors. I usually don't carry more than a dozen of any one color potter day. (refill as needed at night)

Aside from that I carry egg sinkers from .5oz to 1.5oz depending on the current. I will tie about a dozen 24" leaders (so I can adjust from there down) using 8# mono on a good swivel. Everything fits in a small shoulder bag and no mess in the boat. I also have more room for food, drinks, and "emergency materials" just in case.

Mr. A


----------



## DeathFromAbove

suresnagsalot- try going online and finding Maumee Tackle. Give them a call and you can probably order online whatever you need. They make most of their living off the river runs. Also look up Jann's Netcraft. Pretty simple setups. Egg sinker, plastic bead, barrel swivel and floating jig heads. Garys prices at Maumee Tackle are very competitive, especially for floating heads.


----------



## suresnagsalot

ok thanks much ! not only have you given me pointers but u have gave me an exscuse to make the trip to cabbelas. thats awesome I can fit all that stuff in the front pouch of my wadders I bet. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## weasel

I like using 1/4 once slip shots 2 to 3 on the line and you are back into the fishing a lot quicker and you can adjust your leader length in a hurry. my second choice is the trolling sinkers that do seem to hang up a little less as far as line 10lb stren the regular purple clear good luck just and other idea to try.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Fished between the bridges today. Little chilly but hey, it is January. had my limit in about 15 minutes..............just kidding. It won't be long though. Keep pouring that lead. If you can find old sections of lead water line, that is the softest, and easiest pouring lead you can use. Ask your local plumbers, and municipality water plants if they any laying around.


----------



## BFG

The shortest leader I ever use is about 20"...and that is when the water is roaring 585' or more. When it gets down to 580-ish....out come the long leads...especially if the water clears. 

Use whatever sinker gets you results. I don't like the trolling sinkers b/c they are a helluva lot more expensive than egg sinkers, but to each his own. You don't need the bead. I used to use them...have not for the last 4 or 5 years now and have noticed no difference at all. 

I have a sinker daddy that I can call to fix me up when I start to run out. I do think that a 5/8oz egg sinker would be really nice, but that weight can also be hit by adding split shot to halves and three eighths. Some days...it can make all the difference in the world. 

Color of head/tail can make a big difference from day to day. If you aren't catching fish when others around you are...pay attention to what they are doing/using and don't hesitate to switch it up.


----------



## oopsagain

I tried local tire shop.. no dice.. they have to account for it or something.. Owner is afraid it may be used for bullets.. No kidding that's what I was told..

I did get one half of mould made.. It looks pretty good.. hope to machine other half the end of the week.. then its the hinge holes and handle..


----------



## Flathead76

Most tire shops have contracts with recyclers that come in and collect all thier wheel wieghts. I have tried probably two dozen and got the same answer. Your best bet is a smaller car dealership that does not do large volume. Its crazy that 20 years ago most places were happy to give away lead. Now you have to beg to buy it.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I use a braided main line. The low/no stretch lets me feel the bottom and bites far better than mono. As far as tackle, I only take what fits in my fishing vest. I pre-tie all my mono leaders with a lighter line than my main. That way when I get hung up, I just lose my jig not the whole rig. I also wrap them around a leader keeper. I keep an assortment of trolling sinkers in different weights in my vest too. The lower the water the lighter the weight and vise versa. I like the trolling weights because I can use two types and strengths of line with them. Again, a lighter mono leader line than my braided main line. I use the multi colored northland floating jigs. If the fish are keying in on specific colors, I'm more likely to have that color on my jig with multiple colors. And I always carry a lot of twister tails in a plethora of colors. The fish will key in on different colors at different times of the day, so I can change up throughout the day. And, I try to have a different color on than the guy fishing next to me.
I feel that with the setup I use I do my part to keep the river clean and my line on my reel. Not littering the bottom of the river creating endless snags.


----------



## oopsagain

cavities machined... need to finish hinge and make handle


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I like how JMSteele187 uses a lighter line below his attached weight on braided. That way a break-off is easy and does not clutter the river with braided line that becomes a snag patch. So many people cut braided snags at the tip and leave a mess for weeks. Nice work.


----------



## 88luneke

Dr. Walleye said:


> I like how JMSteele187 uses a lighter line below his attached weight on braided. That way a break-off is easy and does not clutter the river with braided line that becomes a snag patch. So many people cut braided snags at the tip and leave a mess for weeks. Nice work.


I do the same on my steelhead rigs or anytime I need to use fluorocarbon. Saves A LOT of time, money, and mess.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Flathead76 said:


> Most tire shops have contracts with recyclers that come in and collect all thier wheel wieghts. I have tried probably two dozen and got the same answer. Your best bet is a smaller car dealership that does not do large volume. Its crazy that 20 years ago most places were happy to give away lead. Now you have to beg to buy it.


Yeah! Don't you guys know that you are now dealing in a controlled substance? As the wicked witch of the west said as she was melting, "What world, what a world!"


----------



## teacher

Don,

Glad to see you are getting that mold together.


----------



## Flingnsting1

suresnagsalot said:


> so im new to the whole walleye run, I spent the money on great wadders last year but high water during my available free time kept me frome making the trip. ( love the wadders by the way I have them about wore out!) any how I would like to start collecting wat ever tackle I will need. I fish the tusc river from dover to coshocton, and indian lake quite often,( river and lake) I have a decent amount of lead head stuff but iv never really used floaters with egg sinkers. I hate to waste money on dumb stuff, im looking for some insight on the bare bones minimum as far as sinker weight jig grub color. is there some stuff I will need no matter wat or would it be best for me to just go a buy wat ever the bait shop recommends for the water levels at that time? I will only get to go for like two days, but would like to start going every year. thanks alot for any advice!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Floating jigg heads,every color you want esp. Chartreuse,pink,whit, orange,black 2 and 3 inch curly tail jigs, 10-12 lbs line, I like fireline. Want weight to bounce bottom and float that bait back up about1-2 ft off bottom.. Not only do curly tails work but Gulp bait on a smaller floating jig head. Oh yeah don't get them huge bubble gum floating heads there to big! My own way is I tie a Carolina rig up ....weight on bottom bait up... And watch for snags.


----------



## My Demeyes

An old timer told me of a cheap floater, use colored foam ear plugs on a long shank hook in place of a floating jig, never tried it but I don't see how it wouldn't work.


----------



## Flingnsting1

My Demeyes said:


> An old timer told me of a cheap floater, use colored foam ear plugs on a long shank hook in place of a floating jig, never tried it but I don't see how it wouldn't work.


There ya go.. I don't see why not either.


----------



## oopsagain

Update: Down to making the handles..


----------



## trapperjon

My Demeyes said:


> An old timer told me of a cheap floater, use colored foam ear plugs on a long shank hook in place of a floating jig, never tried it but I don't see how it wouldn't work.


i'd try them at home first, the type we have at work swell up like a sponge


----------



## 9Left

My Demeyes said:


> An old timer told me of a cheap floater, use colored foam ear plugs on a long shank hook in place of a floating jig, never tried it but I don't see how it wouldn't work.


thats a good idea for a home made floater..but really, ive never found ear plugs anywhere that dont break down in cost to less than 50 cents each, floating jigheads at maumeetackle are about the same price.


----------



## Flathead76

Some guys just use a baitholder style hook and use a single styrofoam float like used in a crawler harness. You can buy them in bulk from hagens pretty cheap in bulk. Have seen people catch fish with this set up instead of a floating jighead.


----------



## fisherboy

Or you can be cheap & pick up the ones floating by. I estimate I have enought for "forever". & yes I do catch a few WE each yr.


----------



## Mr. A

fisherboy said:


> Or you can be cheap & pick up the ones floating by. I estimate I have enough for "forever". & yes I do catch a few WE each yr.


Seriously, I'll do this when I go up there as well. I bet I skimmed 2 dozen of them off the water in 3 full days. Probably won't buy any this year since I quit using the ones I bought and used the one I found last year! Sinkers, that's what will cost me most! 

Mr. A


----------



## swantucky

I have done the same thing as some of you from time to time, trying to stretch a buck. I get it. However for you guys that may only fish a couple days, with having gas and other costs involved.... Do yourself a favor and bring the best rod/reel combo you can afford/borrow and spend the $20 it will cost to buy the right tackle. You can catch fish on about anything on certian days but most of the time you have to have the right color/size/weight combo to have any fun. Get the right ****, catch your fish, and either heckle your buddies or scrouge for gear for the next trip the rest of the day. Don't waste a trip trying to fish with junk. jmo


----------



## oopsagain

'tucky is abolutely correct. There is no subsitute for quality tackle.. I've let friends use borrow mine cause I know what they are using isn't gonna cut it.. they to a man can't believe the difference in what they can feel.. The one guy is an avid bass fisher and he even said his tackle doesn't match that rivers conditions


----------



## oopsagain

Mould is done!!!!!


----------



## 9Left

swantucky said:


> I have done the same thing as some of you from time to time, trying to stretch a buck. I get it. However for you guys that may only fish a couple days, with having gas and other costs involved.... Do yourself a favor and bring the best rod/reel combo you can afford/borrow and spend the $20 it will cost to buy the right tackle. You can catch fish on about anything on certian days but most of the time you have to have the right color/size/weight combo to have any fun. Get the right ****, catch your fish, and either heckle your buddies or scrouge for gear for the next trip the rest of the day. Don't waste a trip trying to fish with junk. jmo



I kinda disagree....IMO,..weight is really the only key factor in hooking fish.. (IMO)...I catch em just the same without using jig bodies..just use floaters...the fish are either there or they are not, your rig is either gonna float across they're face ,or it isn't....at best, spring run fishing is nothing more than proffessionally snagging fish in the mouth. Don't get me wrong, I like it just as much as the next guy does. But definitely would not bring high end gear and label it as a skill.Last year we took a 12 yr old with a zebco rod(from shore of course, not
Wading), she had her limit in 2 hours.


----------



## 9Left

fisherboy said:


> Or you can be cheap & pick up the ones floating by. I estimate I have enought for "forever". & yes I do catch a few WE each yr.


.that's not being cheap at all!! That's being smart....that's Exactlyy what I use..floating heads I find or snag on the river..they work just the same..sometimes I buy a few also..but no need to buy a lot


----------



## die4irish

that time of the year again. Time for popcorn.:glasses-cool:

IMO Swantucky's answer is correct.


----------



## Flathead76

9Left said:


> I kinda disagree....IMO,..weight is really the only key factor in hooking fish.. (IMO)...I catch em just the same without using jig bodies..just use floaters...the fish are either there or they are not, your rig is either gonna float across they're face ,or it isn't....at best, spring run fishing is nothing more than proffessionally snagging fish in the mouth. Don't get me wrong, I like it just as much as the next guy does. But definitely would not bring high end gear and label it as a skill.Last year we took a 12 yr old with a zebco rod(from shore of course, not
> Wading), she had her limit in 2 hours.


Ummmmm.......I think what your referring to is a techique call "lining". Now for some of the people in the know they call it "having the feel". Lol. Was much less debate back in the leadhead days because most people would readily admit to doing "the maumee twist and shout". Truthfully I fish quite a bit down there during the run. I only keep around 12 walleyes total for the run. These are the fish that actually eat the jig and are hooked inside out. Any lined fish are always put back to be lined another day. The fish numbers are definately down compared to 15 years ago. Even if I did legally catch more than a dozen fish I would just release them anyways.


----------



## swantucky

Now I remember why its been almost two years since I posted anything. Good luck this season everyone!!


----------



## 9Left

Flathead76 said:


> Ummmmm.......I think what your referring to is a techique call "lining". Now for some of the people in the know they call it "having the feel". Lol. Was much less debate back in the leadhead days because most people would readily admit to doing "the maumee twist and shout". Truthfully I fish quite a bit down there during the run. I only keep around 12 walleyes total for the run. These are the fish that actually eat the jig and are hooked inside out. Any lined fish are always put back to be lined another day. The fish numbers are definately down compared to 15 years ago. Even if I did legally catch more than a dozen fish I would just release them anyways.


Flathead...I guess people can call it what they want.."lining, copping the feel, however you wanna slice it up....its chunking a weight in the river, rolling it down the current,and pulling a fish back up. Its really just by chance one or two walleye get hit right on the nose with that jig and they eat it. I love it just the same as everyone else, and practice the same ethics as you, I only keep what was snagged in the mouth from the inside..and only enough to eat..I release em too.. have fun up there this year guys


----------



## 9Left

die4irish said:


> that time of the year again. Time for popcorn.:glasses-cool:
> 
> IMO Swantucky's answer is correct.


No popcorn needed...I'm definitely not bashing anyone...just stating an opinion


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I have legally hooked walleye in the mouth during my retrieval at the run, the fish can and will be aggressive due to it being spawn, same as they are out on the reef complexes.


----------



## oopsagain

swantucky said:


> Now I remember why its been almost two years since I posted anything. Good luck this season everyone!!


I know 'tucky.. This post was started with an egg sinker mould.. :S


----------



## swantucky

Since both of my ice rides are in the shop, I'll bite. 

Nobody is "bashing" anyone yet they get on a public forum and call literally thousands of fisherman poachers? That is what snagging is, poaching.

Riddle me this. If I am fishing the Maumee side of the river all of my fish should be hooked on the left side of the mouth using the logic I have seen here. I have heard it all before. The last guy that would not let it go met me down there just to watch, expecting all fish to be "lined" on the left side of the mouth with the water conditions that day. Unless my biology is flawed fish face upstream. How would a fish possibly be hooked on the right side of the mouth? In fact 75% percent of the fish landed were hooked from the right. Unless someone suspeneded the laws of physics that afternoon seems like the "lining" therory does not hold water. The loudest liner cryers are usually the guys with a p.o.s. ugly stick, 7 year old mono, bad haircuts, and empty stringers.

I will grant that alot of the fish caught are caught on a "reaction" strike rather than a true feeding strike, especially in the colder waters of the early season. But I will also say that there are fish from mid-March to the end of the season in different spawning "modes". Some looking to do their thing and others done putting on the feedbag. My .02


----------



## Gills63

Okay I will bite ( pun intended). And yes this is a rhetorical question. Those that believe every fish is lined.... I assume that you only carry one random color of tails, right? After all what would color matter if you are just lining them. 

Put seriously let's not ruin this fellows thread. I don't think he started it to read a tired, old argument.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swantucky

Gills63 said:


> Okay I will bite ( pun intended). And yes this is a rhetorical question. Those that believe every fish is lined.... I assume that you only carry one random color of tails, right? After all what would color matter if you are just lining them.
> 
> Put seriously let's not ruin this fellows thread. I don't think he started it to read a tired, old argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good point!! But I'll bet Don is laughing right now. Or pouring the new secret 5/8s sinkers


----------



## midoh39

I'll just throw my 2 cents out there, and again this isn't to bash anyone. Last year was the first year I fished the run 10+ times eversince I'm decently close to the river. Normally I wouldn't think about where the hook is but last year on my better days I would actually take the time to see where the hook was. On actually quite a few one of which was a rather large female (released of coarse) had swallowed the jig and had been hooked in the top of the mouth. Everyone can believe what they want I personally again personally believe that most of the fish that I caught last year were on a reaction. And I think what really matters is spending time on the river relaxing and having fun! See you all this spring!
P.S just a quick Q. does anyone know of Janns will do rod tip repair? While I was away from home this summer the tip of my favorite St.Croix had been broken but not completely snapped. Thanks for any help on this


----------



## oopsagain

Gills63 said:


> Okay I will bite ( pun intended). And yes this is a rhetorical question. Those that believe every fish is lined.... I assume that you only carry one random color of tails, right? After all what would color matter if you are just lining them.
> 
> Put seriously let's not ruin this fellows thread. I don't think he started it to read a tired, old argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks much appreciated


----------



## oopsagain

swantucky said:


> Good point!! But I'll bet Don is laughing right now. Or pouring the new secret 5/8s sinkers


Yes I am..lol... Pretty proud of it too.


----------



## kissmybasstoo

This is exactly why it isn't much fun to fish the spring run any more. To be nut to butt with everyone that thinks they are the best fisherman there, without any regard or common courtesy for the people around you. Great fishery and tons of fun but not worth the aggravation. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kissmybasstoo

Sure snags, 3/8-3/4 oz egg sinkers tied to a barrel swivel, tie a lighter lb test leader from the swivel to floater....if I could only have two tail colors they would be 3" white and chartreuse

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke

midoh39 said:


> I'll just throw my 2 cents out there, and again this isn't to bash anyone. Last year was the first year I fished the run 10+ times eversince I'm decently close to the river. Normally I wouldn't think about where the hook is but last year on my better days I would actually take the time to see where the hook was. On actually quite a few one of which was a rather large female (released of coarse) had swallowed the jig and had been hooked in the top of the mouth. Everyone can believe what they want I personally again personally believe that most of the fish that I caught last year were on a reaction. And I think what really matters is spending time on the river relaxing and having fun! See you all this spring!
> P.S just a quick Q. does anyone know of Janns will do rod tip repair? While I was away from home this summer the tip of my favorite St.Croix had been broken but not completely snapped. Thanks for any help on this


I'd imagine Jann's would fix your rod for ya in a matter of a few minutes. The guys there are pretty helpful and knowledgeable no matter what you're looking for. 

Question for the veterans. This will be my rookie season on the Maumee and while I've studied the rig, I wonder if a very lightweight marabou jig (1/32oz), or even a lighter streamer like a clouser could be used and do well. Reason I ask is with that heavy of a flow in the river, I'd think the jig would have a hard time finding bottom if set up with the proper leader.


----------



## die4irish

88luneke said:


> I'd imagine Jann's would fix your rod for ya in a matter of a few minutes. The guys there are pretty helpful and knowledgeable no matter what you're looking for.
> 
> Question for the veterans. This will be my rookie season on the Maumee and while I've studied the rig, I wonder if a very lightweight marabou jig (1/32oz), or even a lighter streamer like a clouser could be used and do well. Reason I ask is with that heavy of a flow in the river, I'd think the jig would have a hard time finding bottom if set up with the proper leader.


nope way to lite. maybe late in the year when the current slows but not during peak times. Stick with 1/2.5/8.3/4. maybe sometimes a 3/8th.


----------



## fisherboy

Not being funny but a 1/32 oz. jig would make people wonder about your sanity UNLESS you also had a heavy weight above. But if that was the case why not use a floater.


----------



## 88luneke

Sorry I shoulda clarified a little :lol:

Yes the jig would be rigged with a weight above a barrel swivel and a leader. 

True, I could always tie up some floaters as well.


----------



## swantucky

88luneke said:


> Sorry I shoulda clarified a little :lol:
> 
> Yes the jig would be rigged with a weight above a barrel swivel and a leader.
> 
> True, I could always tie up some floaters as well.


Ahhh be careful, you may tee some vets off  You would be surprised at what we have in our vests. There are days when the "different" works. Most would be surprised on what slight tweaks or variations make the difference. 

For the most part its a waste of time to share the small things that really make the difference. As soon as you do some hairbag will chime in about how you have refined your poaching skills so why bother. There is a reason someone will fish a spot all day with two skaggy looking fish on their stringer. Then another guy will walk in next to him, and in a short time casually pull 4 fish and leave. I thought "those guys" had to be breaking the law until I got over myself and paid attention to what they were doing


----------



## 88luneke

swantucky said:


> Ahhh be careful, you may tee some vets off  You would be surprised at what we have in our vests. There are days when the "different" works. Most would be surprised on what slight tweaks or variations make the difference.


I fish for steelhead as well, so I hear ya on the little tweaks that can make an impact.


----------



## swantucky

88luneke said:


> I fish for steelhead as well, so I hear ya on the little tweaks that can make an impact.


Well don't bring any steelhead flies....never seen anyone slay the eyes on those. lol First guy I saw do that had me stumped. He was 8-9 guys up the line and I could not get an eye on what he was using. I finally had to tangle with him to check his rig


----------



## BFG

Seen a guy down there for years that does "chuck and duck" with black wooly bugger type flies and a 9' steelhead rod. He doesn't make many friends, as he typically fishes directly downstream, but at least he always tries to be on the end of the line. His leaders are about 9' long and he uses a bell sinker above the barrel swivel. 

I've watched that guy catch a dozen fish when barely anyone else in line was catching any. I recall one morning two years ago where he single handedly caught (yes...I counted) 28 walleyes in 4 hours. I caught four...yes four...and the ONLY reason I stayed is b/c this guy was smashing fish and I knew they were there...I just had to keep at it. They wanted what he was offering and how it was being offered that day...for sure. 

I routinely watch this guy use hemostats to remove the hook out of the gullet of his fish. It is almost comical to watch him....he has the patience of Job. Waits to cast until he is pretty sure that Jimbob and Toby are going to be out of his way for at least 25 seconds. 

Lots of ways to skin a cat. I'll gladly fish beside the guy who doesn't use tails and watch him catch his four. Can't wait!


----------



## Hammb

This will be my second year fishing the run. Got out a few times last year but got skunked. I'm anxiously reading any advice from you vets. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. A

Hammb said:


> This will be my second year fishing the run. Got out a few times last year but got skunked. I'm anxiously reading any advice from you vets. Thanks guys!


I'm no "Grand Poobah," but I do think that last year was a bit odd. After talking to locals and the DNR that inspected out boat, the conditions were never prime. They were OK to good at times but the weather was funky. The water temp would start to tickle 40 then a snow followed by good warm days where the melting snow stopped temps from getting there, then cold fronts came in. I made 2 trips up. Fished about 8hrs a day on the first two days and caught very few legally. The last day I went we were able to limit out but it took quite a while to do it.

Hopefully with the colder winter we seem to be having the weather and water temps will be more consistent, the fishing won't start and stop so much, and I won't jump the gun again. 

Mr. A


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Last year was interesting on the Maumee River due to the swelling depth. Fewer boaters were out last year. However, the high water spots were exceptional! With low fishing pressure early in the season (mid-March) we nailed many pre-spawned walleye. However, later in April the water got low and stayed low, essentially flushing out many fish to the bay. That was frustrating. I noticed more carp and quillback than usual on my hook last year late season. This year? Time will tell.

walleyerun.blogspot.com


----------



## swantucky

The last three posts were spot on.

Last year was my worst season in a decade. Not only did mother nature fight us the numbers of fish have been decreasing. It will take a few good spawns to return to the days of 25 cast limits. Before the guys jump in with the "close the run" posts, please do some research. In a watershed as large as Erie sport fisherman have the LEAST impact as far as fish numbers. Mother nature runs the show but obviously we can help in small part through reduced take. Speaking of numbers.....remember what the winter lake conditions were prior to the mega-hatch of 2003?? Alot like this winter is shaping up to be. I am excited about the prospects for another great hatch.

Take what BFG said a little further. Obviuosly we can't match what that guy was doing with the steelie setup but most of the time you can match what is working. It amazes me to watch a guy cast the same combo in the same exact spot for hours on end with no results while those around him are catching. Other than having the right equipment the single most important thing for some trying to learn is to pay attention and keep changing it up. 

Start with your confidence color/leader/weight and "work the water". Vary your cast angle and distance as much as the crowd will allow. Then start switching it up, tail and jig color/size, leader length, and sometimes a small change in weight will make the difference. A 1/16 of an ounce can be the difference between fishing and catching.


----------



## Redhunter1012

And when Swantucky says work the water, really pay attention to exactly where you cast, like how far upstream, how far out, etc.. If a guy beside you is smoking them and your getting nothing, don't cast your lure on top of his. Actually look and see where he is picking his fish up during his drift, and adjust your cast so that it's hitting the same drift at the same speed. Pay attention to the water. When the bite is really on, anyone can get them. But when the fishing is tough, really focus on where fish will move out of faster water into a piece that is just a bit slower. Then you may have to move just upstream/downstream once you figure out where in there that they are moving in so you are presenting your bait at the optimal angle. Don't be afraid to ask somebody what they are doing differently. Most guys would rather have you ask and be willing to explain as opposed to you jumping in his waders and tangling, finger fugging his line all afternoon.


----------

